# Networking



## W.Y.Photo (Dec 19, 2014)

As many of you know, networking is everything in this industry. You can have the best photographs in the universe and without knowing anyone or meeting clients you could never sell a single photograph.. and I'm sure you've all seen the opposite end of the spectrum where a crap photographer has somehow worked his way into the big leagues...

So... Networking is essential, how have you all been doing with networking? Got any Tips and Tricks for the best way to meet and make connections?

I myself just joined about 20-30 different photography meetup groups and have already made some excellent connections going to these types of events. In fact... I just recently got a job offer to assist a very big name in the fashion industry here in New York!!


----------



## runnah (Dec 19, 2014)

I would focus on joining groups with more potential clients than competitors.


----------



## dennybeall (Dec 19, 2014)

runnah has the right idea. Networking with competitors serves a useful purpose but it doesn't help much with getting business. You want to network with people that buy photos if you want to get to the top of the heap. Getting a job as an assistant or second shooter is a great learning experience but the name on the work will be the other person, not you.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 19, 2014)

runnah said:


> I would focus on joining groups with more potential clients than competitors.



I'd tend to agree with you runnah, unless you were someone that needed experience. Say a person trying to break into wedding photography, probably a great idea to network and work with established photogs. Eventually, they may refer you the ones under their fee. (Just a thought)


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Dec 20, 2014)

I think both types of connections are extremely important but in the NYC photo scene the more people within the industry I know the better off I am within the industry. Most of the larger parts of the industry are tight-knit circles so working for any well-established photographer helps me make connections with clients better than I ever could without working as an assistant.

I am also in many groups where I can meet clients as well. In essence my networking needs to be well rounded with industry professionals as well as potential clients in order for me to be successful.


----------



## deeky (Dec 28, 2014)

Join a GOOD networking group.  A good one will cost you a little more, but it will be worth it.  It's not about who in the group will use you, but who the other group members know.  You should have an opportunity every week to pitch your business and be specific in what you are looking for.  Paint a picture for them.  A good referrals organization will not only connect you with people, but also teach you how to be better at getting referrals.

The good ones will seem a little intense about their requirements, but I've been a part of both intense and loose ones.  The intense (intentional) one made me a lot of money.  The other didn't.


----------

